# Corsair Maelstrom



## Tiefenkraft (12. September 2011)

Heute gerade neu eingestellt. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/170695837658...37658&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Tiefenkraft (13. September 2011)

Würde auch außerhalb von E-Bay Sofortkauf anbieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

